# Bad neighbor....I'm just venting...



## TrixiesMom (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay I seriously just need to vent. I am so frustrated. Sorry in advance if I ramble or I am posting in the wrong place 

So awhile back I posted some problems I was having with my shepherd Trixie, and how I am not in a favorable situation right now. I live with my in-laws, they don't like dogs in the house so my dogs are now outside dogs, we were having problems with Trixie trying to attack the neighbor, we only had a 4 foot fence, so we build a new fence so she could not get to the neighbor anymore. That solved the problem with the attacking, she still goes crazy and barks when the neighbors dog is let outside but she can't do any harm so I just tell her to relax and she usually does.

Well heres where I want to vent....I have caught the neighbor on 3 seprate times throwing rocks at my dogs!!! He is an old man, probably almost 90, he takes his dogs for a walk at the same time everyday, and of course my dogs go nuts, as do all the other dogs on the block. One morning I just happen to be staring out the door, I don't even remember why I was, but he was walking on the sidewalk, stops (still on the sidewalk) in front of our smaller gate by our garage and throws three big rocks at my dogs!!! I couldn't believe what I was seeing!! I didn't even say anything because I was in shock because of what I just saw! I went outside to check on them and they were fine, I found the rocks and they were good sized rocks, I told my husband and he said he would take care of it when he got home. Well my father-in-law told us not to say anything to them because he doesn't want problems with the neighbors, he says he has to live here and we get to move (which we are doing within the next two months hopefully) So my husband said fine. So me or my mother in law would stand outside everyday at the same time so he wouldn't throw anymore rocks. I didn't go out one morning because I didn't get dressed fast enough so I just had the door cracked so I could see what he was doing. He stopped on the sidewalk, looked around for a rock, found one, and threw it at my dogs again! I opened the door more but he didn't see me, plus hes half deaf so I know if I yelled he wouldn't hear me and I wasn't about to chase him because I was not decent 

again I told my husband and he said okay I'm going to call the neighbors son (which lives there also) and tell him whats going on. He called, no one answered, no one returned the call. Again my father in law said please leave it alone hes just a crazy old man and if he hurts the dogs or breaks something then we will do something about it. I asked why do the dogs have to get hurt before we do anything. I didn't get an answer, but we left it alone again to please my father in law.

So all was quiet until yesterday, he hasn't been walking his dogs lately, I'm hoping his son caught him and told him he couldn't walk the dogs anymore lol, but anyways, I went in the backyard to clean up the poop, all my dogs were just laying in the sun enjoying the company. Then the old man lets his dogs out and of course Trixie and his dog go at it through the fence, I tell her to shut up and she does, she comes right back to me and lays down in the grass....then I hear a thud against the newly build fence, he threw a **** rock at the fence! It didn't make it over, thank goodness because it could have easily hit me or the dogs or my father in law who had come out to help me. I told my husband when he got home and when the dogs started up at the fence again he went out there and made a point to yell "at the dogs" to stop making so much noise and hitting the fence. 

I just can't wait to move and have my dogs were I can see them constantly and I don't have to deal with this crazy old man anymore  Sorry for babbling but I am just upset.

on another note last time I updated I wasn't able to exercise her alot because I was sick and my husband was lazy LOL, now hes working and going to school full-time so it has really become my job to exercise her,
I've been trying to take her out everyday, everyday this week so far . I found an awesome park near my house that has a trail that is off leash and she can just enjoy herself. we walk/jog for an hour, play in the stream, (which she loves) and have a good time. I totally trust her when we are there, I just call her if she wants to wonder off and she comes right back to us, she always makes sure my son (who is 5) keeps up with me and is always looking back for us when she gets ahead and runs back to make sure we are okay. If I tell her its time to go, she starts heading back to the car, I only have to tell her once. She is a good dog. and since we found this park she has become an even better dog. and she is so tired that she can't wait to get back to the car! LOL! If we stop for any reason while walking she goes under a tree and lays down, so I know she is tired! When we get back to the car she just stares at the door waiting for me to open it so she can get in and lay down with the air on


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

I hope you will allow me give you the perspective from the person on the other side of the fence as we're basically in the same situation as the old man. This is not meant to be mean or confrontational, it's just walking a block in someone else's shoes.
We've got neighbors who had 4 dogs, two pugs and 2 boxers. I won't go into the whole story but now they're down to one pug and one boxer.
Anyway, from the time they moved in they've kept the pug outside most of the day which means we can't go in or near our back yard without this little mutt barking up a storm. Granted we've got block wall privacy fencing it doesn't stop the noise or echo of the barking and if the Boxer chimes in it'll wake the dead.
Up until very recently we didn't have a dog much less one that barked all day so it got real old real quick. Yes I know they're just dogs being dogs BUT that didn't reduce the annoyance at all. We've talked to the neighbors until we're blue in the face and every time we were told they'd take care of it but never did.
5am to midnight, didn't matter bark,bark bark. I was getting sooo annoyed (not to mention woken up constantly) that I started dreaming of ways to shut that dog up. Everything from throwing rocks at them to opening their gate so they'd "get lost". 
Yes it was that bad! All we wanted was to be able to walk into our yard in peace or sleep past 5 am.
The only thing that has stopped me from doing anything is remembering that it's not the dog's fault, it's the owner who is allowing the dog to do as it pleases. Kind of like allowing your kid to scream in a movie theater or fine dining restaurant saying "he/she is just being a child". That's all well and good but does nothing to remidy the situation of not being able to enjoy the space I paid for without being harassed by some animal.
It was quiet before these people moved in and now it's like I live next door to a kennel which is NOT what I signed up for when I bought my house.
We've started the process of forcing this nasty neighbor to control his dogs, he's already gotten one letter from the HOA and now he won't talk to us anymore, instead he just makes nasty comments from the other side of the fence when he knows we're in the back yard. Unfortunately the letter's effect only lasted about a week and now it's back to what it was so on to step two,three etc.
The point I'm trying to get to is while it's not right for the old guy to toss rocks at your dogs he comes from a mindset of dealing with the dog not the owner who (in his mind) seems not to care as it continues.

I'm betting it was quiet before you moved in with your dogs, he had his routine and now that's being interrupted and he's really not happy with that.
I'd go talk to him, apologize for upsetting him and explain you're doing your best to quiet it down and will be moving soon anyway.
I think he'd respect the fact you're willing to talk and are understanding that your animals are annoying him.
This is just my observation as someone who lives on the "other side of the fence".


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Interesting thread...I had a neighbour who wrote me letters when he was upset with my dogs-makes me really appreciate the fact that he wrote me letters instead of throwing rocks at my dogs-I'd be really upset about that too-with my neighbour I did what jimj suggested in his last paragraph-Plus I think its really good that you are taking them for walks-Hope you are able to move soon


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm with jimj on this one, as I currently have a neighbor with annoying barking dogs. Three siblings - two females, one male. Both females currently have a litter of puppies each. So not only do we have three barking dogs who are chained in the yard (right next to my side pasture) but we also have screaming puppies. 

He chained the dogs because they kept coming into my pastures chasing my horses. 

The neighbor is an old man, very nice. Just doesn't have a well thought out plan regarding his dogs. 

Whereas it isn't right for your old man to throw anything at your dogs under any circumstance - he was there first and it's your dogs that created the barking frenzy when ya'll moved in. I'm not making excuses for the old man, but reality is at 90 years of age, he'll be a hard stone to budge. 

I would make a greater effort on your part to keep your dogs quiet at all times. If he walks everyday, make sure you are up and ready - sick or not. Take ownership of this problem, it's only for a couple of months.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I completely understand why your in-laws don't want to rock the boat with their neighbor. Could you come to a compromise - maybe allow the dogs to stay in the basement (if you have one) for part of they day? This way you won't have to confront the man. If things keep going the way their going, one of these days he'll hit one of the dogs and you're going to SNAP.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think you really need to sit down and talk with this neighbor, obviously he's frustrated at your dogs, and you don't want your dogs hurt by his careless actions


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Barking dogs are annoying, but that does not justify this man (regardless of his age) throwing rocks into your backyard. This is a childish behaviour on his part and I'd be very upset with it if I were your in-laws. Not a neighbourly thing to do. You are a guest in your parents home and you could have possibly been new owners there as well.

Our neighbours have visitors and they have a yappy little dog. It is annoying to go out into my backyard and be barked at. They have been there for a week already. Who knows how long they are staying. Could be the entire summer. I will not throw rocks at this dog. If I had a problem I would speak to them. I'm lucky that my dog totally ignors any activity on the other side of the fence.

Throwing rocks is a worse behaviour than barking dogs. What if one hit your child? I'd talk to the guy and ask him not to throw rocks into the yard. Let him know that you are only staying there a few months (not that it is any of his business). See where this goes. At least you are making an effort to solve the problem.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

So, the poor old guy walks his dogs exactly at the same time every day, and you know that and just watch your dogs going crazy and annoy the guy. What an effort to dissolve the situation. Wow, he dares to walk his dogs and disturb other dogs and your sleep. Be happy he throws rocks and not poisoned meat. 

When I got enough of my neighbor's dog that barking non stop and hitting the fence every time I stepped my foot outside of my backyard, I got a bucket of water and poured everything into the barking dog's face. Yeah, I'm a very mean person but now every time I am outside the dog goes to the opposite side of their yard and shuts up.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

No one likes the sound of other peoples nonstop barking dogs...

But I'm amazed with how it never seems to bothers the owners of the barking dog. They will just let it bark its head off..haha...

As dog owners we need to be responsible and keep 
our pets quite..Many towns even have laws regarding this.

It may not bother the owner but it does bother EVERYONE else..

I think you need to find better ways of changing and or training 
your dog not to bark...

No one should have to deal with a non stop barking dog every time they leave their 
own home!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

While your neighbor was very wrong in throwing rocks. I can understand his frustration and anger as well.

I am in his shoes. Neighbor's dogs barked constantly, wake us in middle of night barking, gave up trying to have dinner out on the deck, couldn't be in the backyard and have a conversation...... because of the barking. Tried talking with the neighbors many times and didn't do any good.

We finally took it on ourselves to train their dogs not to bark. Bought a sonic bark stopper, didn't cause pain, but did stop the barking.

Dogs bark, that is a given, but when it begins interfering with neighbors because it is constant or when they come out of their door, it does cross a line.

The fence fighting your dog and his is doing is not good for your dog. Something else to consider is the habit of barking she is developing now. What happens when you move? 

This is a training opportunity for your dog, take advantage of it. Let your neighbor see you are working with your dog, tell him you are working with your dog.

If you are unable to bring your dog in, it may help to use a bark collar for the times he outside alone.


----------



## TrixiesMom (Aug 10, 2011)

Everyone is right, he was here first, we are on his turf, we are just gonna suck it up and deal with it for the next few months. I did forget to mention we have a shock collar on her so we zap her when she goes nuts when he walks by, her bark is annoying and I don't like to hear it myself. She is really good at night, she sleeps, she hardly ever barks at night its only happend like twice since we've been here and thats because someone was on our property. I have really bad insomnia and I'm a light sleeper so if she barks AT ALL during the night I hear her right away, plus my in laws are light sleepers and they would tell me if she was barking at night.Its during the day when shes a problem, she only barks when he walks the dogs or lets them out, or someone walks by our gates, but she stops when I tell her to (or gets zapped) so its not like shes constantly barking all day. This past week since I've been walking/jogging with her she hasn't even really gone at the fence, I've only had to correct her like three times this whole week, which is amazing, but its because shes tired and doesn't care. she hasn't even really been barking when someone walks by our gates, so I must be doing something right, I am making an effort and he knows it, he saw me take her in the car and his son asked where we were going and I told him that we were going to the park for a nice long walk. I am finally feeling better and am able to get out of the house more which is amazing in itself, and the fact that I am jogging, even if its a little, is amazing to me  the first few months here were challenging, but I think we are on the right path, maybe I'm mistaken, but I really feel that we have made a lot of progress with her and she is continuing to improve. I really appriciate all the feedback, even if its hard to hear  A big thank you to everyone who took the time to help me out


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Everyone pretty much said what I was going to say,but I wanted to chime in. The neighbor definitey shouldn't be throwing anything at your dogs,but think of his frustration.I think he should be coming to you instead of throwing rocks at the dogs,but I am sure it was a lot more quiet before you moved in. I have had issues with barking dogs,and never took it out on the dogs.It's the owner who needs to be held responsible.


----------



## jimj (May 30, 2012)

TrixiesMom said:


> Everyone is right, he was here first, we are on his turf, we are just gonna suck it up and deal with it for the next few months. I did forget to mention we have a shock collar on her so we zap her when she goes nuts when he walks by, her bark is annoying and I don't like to hear it myself. She is really good at night, she sleeps, she hardly ever barks at night its only happend like twice since we've been here and thats because someone was on our property. I have really bad insomnia and I'm a light sleeper so if she barks AT ALL during the night I hear her right away, plus my in laws are light sleepers and they would tell me if she was barking at night.Its during the day when shes a problem, she only barks when he walks the dogs or lets them out, or someone walks by our gates, but she stops when I tell her to (or gets zapped) so its not like shes constantly barking all day. This past week since I've been walking/jogging with her she hasn't even really gone at the fence, I've only had to correct her like three times this whole week, which is amazing, but its because shes tired and doesn't care. she hasn't even really been barking when someone walks by our gates, so I must be doing something right, I am making an effort and he knows it, he saw me take her in the car and his son asked where we were going and I told him that we were going to the park for a nice long walk. I am finally feeling better and am able to get out of the house more which is amazing in itself, and the fact that I am jogging, even if its a little, is amazing to me  the first few months here were challenging, but I think we are on the right path, maybe I'm mistaken, but I really feel that we have made a lot of progress with her and she is continuing to improve. I really appriciate all the feedback, even if its hard to hear  A big thank you to everyone who took the time to help me out


I'm glad to hear things are getting better for you and your dog. I'd still strongly suggest talking to the old guy, most "seasoned citizens" I've ever dealt with were very understanding if shown respect and really cool to talk to, especially if you can get 'em going telling stories of what it was like when they were young. Just take a large drink with you, it may be a long one.
Living History, very cool!


----------



## TrixiesMom (Aug 10, 2011)

We've always been friendly toward each other, his son even made us a bench in his workshop  and the old man would always talk with my husband about camping, and hiking and bike riding. We would bring them bbq when we had extra and they would send us some candies as a thank you, its just our dog that is the problem. Now let me tell you that his dogs are no picnic either, they bark and yelp whenever they are outside and of course their shepherd mix and Trixie make all the noise. We always have to be very careful around their dog because he is VERY human aggressive and will attack anyone who gets to close to him when he is on a walk. Everyone on the block knows to stay away from them when they are on a walk or they WILL get bit. I guess the whole thing is I'm upset because instead of telling us what was bothering him, he just went and started being mean to our dogs. We always apologize for the noise and they always tell us that its okay because they are dogs and we tell them its not okay because we need to be responsible for our dogs actions, we never let them believe we wouldn't take care of the problem. and we always have taken care of the problems, it may not be picture perfect but we are making good progress.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

TrixiesMom said:


> Everyone is right, he was here first, we are on his turf, we are just gonna suck it up and deal with it for the next few months. I did forget to mention we have a shock collar on her so we zap her when she goes nuts when he walks by, her bark is annoying and I don't like to hear it myself. She is really good at night, she sleeps, she hardly ever barks at night its only happend like twice since we've been here and thats because someone was on our property. I have really bad insomnia and I'm a light sleeper so if she barks AT ALL during the night I hear her right away, plus my in laws are light sleepers and they would tell me if she was barking at night.Its during the day when shes a problem, she only barks when he walks the dogs or lets them out, or someone walks by our gates, but she stops when I tell her to (or gets zapped) so its not like shes constantly barking all day. This past week since I've been walking/jogging with her she hasn't even really gone at the fence, I've only had to correct her like three times this whole week, which is amazing, but its because shes tired and doesn't care. she hasn't even really been barking when someone walks by our gates, so I must be doing something right, I am making an effort and he knows it, he saw me take her in the car and his son asked where we were going and I told him that we were going to the park for a nice long walk. I am finally feeling better and am able to get out of the house more which is amazing in itself, and the fact that I am jogging, even if its a little, is amazing to me  the first few months here were challenging, but I think we are on the right path, maybe I'm mistaken, but I really feel that we have made a lot of progress with her and she is continuing to improve. I really appriciate all the feedback, even if its hard to hear  A big thank you to everyone who took the time to help me out


I hesitate to bring this up - but you clearly love your dog and I would hate you to have unforeseen problems with her in the future. 

I take it from your description that the shock collar you're using is a remote one, rather than a bark collar. You really need to be so careful with these tools, as they can cause you and your dog so many problems down the line. IMO there's a chance that your dog may become human and/or dog aggressive, as she will associate the shock with people and dogs. 

I understand you're in a very difficult situation with Trixie having to be kept outside at all times, but try and look at it from Trixie's point of view. Trixie knows nothing of electricity and neither knows nor understands that things can work remotely. All she understands is what she can see and feel.

As you describe it, when your neighbour or other people or dogs go past the gate or fence, Trixie starts barking and gets zapped. Trixie has no idea what happened to her - all she knows - depending what level it's set on - it's painful and/or scares her. 

Even at a very low level it is very scary for a dog. Imagine that you're walking down the road and someone taps you on the shoulder - you turn around - and there's no one there. How do think you would feel? That's how it must feel to your dog -very scary.

Trixie doesn't know that you did it, nor the reason you did it. She won't associate it with the barking - she would only associate it with the barking if it happened every single time she barked. All she knows is, at the time she was looking at the neighbour and his dogs (or whoever) and the chances are she will think that they have done it. How do you think she will feel about the neighbour (or whoever). 

That's maybe why she doesn't bark so much now at people or dogs going past the gate or by the fence - because as she sees it - they hurt her - she doesn't know how - but they hurt/scare her, and the neighbour throwing rocks want help. 

Hopefully Trixie has now got the message and will keep away from the fence and gate, but to be on the safe side I'd get a cheap piece of hardboard or plywood, and cover the gate for the few months you have left at your in-laws. If Trixie can't see - she is less likely to bark. 

It's good that your getting out and exercising her more, that will really help to tire her. 

Also take a look the videos on these sites, and have a really good go at training Trixie in the yard to keep her mind occupied. If you can't use the clicker just tell her how good she is and/or give her a treat when she does what you want her to do. Pay special attention to loose leash walking, recall, 'leave it' and 'watch me' and 'quiet'. 

http://trainingpositive.com/
http://www.dogmantics.com/Dogmantics/Home.html

Personally I try some of the tricks others have suggested on the thread if she continues with the barking. 

I hope that's of some help to you.
________
Sue


----------



## TrixiesMom (Aug 10, 2011)

The shock collar is a means of last resort, if she is going too crazy, thats when she gets zapped. We personally didn't like the idea but we had to do something about all the noise. we are still working on the positive reinforcement training and she is about 80% right now, we don't do clicker training anymore because she just didn't respond to it like we hoped she would, we worked with her for 6 months and she still wasn't responding the way we wanted her to. so we just went with verbal commands and no treats just telling her shes a good girl and petting her and thats going way better then the clicker training ever was. At this point when I tell her to come, stop, sit, let's go, and various other commands she listens, most of the time....when we are out for our walk I do not have her on a leash and she listens VERY well, I only have to tell her something one time and thats it. and when we meet new people and dogs on the trail she is very good, she doesn't run up to them for kisses or anything but she stays right by my side waiting for me to tell her what to do, her eyes never leave me, but she will nudge another dog out of the way if I pet or play with them, tail wagging the whole time  It's at home when shes not 100% and that causes the zap, the fence fighting in particular is what causes her to get zapped most of the time, but like I said before she will usually stop when I tell her to so she doesn't get zapped at all, but sometimes she just won't stop and I need to stop it NOW and as soon as she get zapped she stops. I figure its better then getting hit in the face with a rock or worse if he decided he wanted to kill her because of it and poison her. but its going to be over in a few months, maybe even less, we have started the process and we are looking for houses right now, in fact today we are going to go see a few! and when we find the house for us we are going to put in an offer  so depending on how long it takes to find our "perfect" house and for escrow to close we will be outta here!


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

jimj said:


> I hope you will allow me give you the perspective from the person on the other side of the fence as we're basically in the same situation as the old man. This is not meant to be mean or confrontational, it's just walking a block in someone else's shoes.
> We've got neighbors who had 4 dogs, two pugs and 2 boxers. I won't go into the whole story but now they're down to one pug and one boxer.
> Anyway, from the time they moved in they've kept the pug outside most of the day which means we can't go in or near our back yard without this little mutt barking up a storm. Granted we've got block wall privacy fencing it doesn't stop the noise or echo of the barking and if the Boxer chimes in it'll wake the dead.
> Up until very recently we didn't have a dog much less one that barked all day so it got real old real quick. Yes I know they're just dogs being dogs BUT that didn't reduce the annoyance at all. We've talked to the neighbors until we're blue in the face and every time we were told they'd take care of it but never did.
> ...


we used to have a neighbor with 4 westies, it was AWFUL. Constant barking and the dogs didint even know any obedience. When evermy dog barks i tell her "quiet" and she is quiet. Atleast you can get your dogs to be quiet! I kinda dont understandwhy he would be throwing rocksthough. You said he was deaf, so i couldnt be due to the barking. He must not like GSDs!

Btw, be careful of that shock collar of coarse! Dogs can figure out who is pressing the butten, this is why they dontlike useing them on k9units very much. They became extremely fearful of their owners because they figured out the pattern. I do bad-owner press butten-i get shocked. Just dont use it too often! You clearly love your dogs andif you feel shock it best for them then use it :]


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you're going to use electricity with your dog, please use a bark collar rather than a remote collar. You can't be there to shock her every time she barks, so she's not learning how to avoid the shock. If the shocks are intermittent and unpredictable, it defeats the purpose. The whole point with e-collars is to teach the dog that their own barking causes the shock, and shutting up prevents the shock. If you are only shocking her when the neighbor walks by, she's probably associating the shock with the presence of the neighbor, which is counterproductive. 

Secondly, the old man is probably suffering from some degree of dementia. You need to let his family know that he's throwing rocks at your dogs; I'm sure they don't want him doing that. Should one of those rocks break a window, they would be liable for it. Do let them know you are doing everything you can to mitigate your dog's barking, but that the rock-throwing will only make it worse. I bet they will be understanding.


----------

